# السلامة المهنية البحرية



## نوناز (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إخوانى أريد منكم معلومات عن السلامة والمهنية البحرية ، فإننى أعمل فى شركة فى ذلك المجال ،
وشكــراً إخوانى :56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## الجبل الاخضر (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد المواصفة الايزو 2008 9001 معربة من يعمل فيا معروف جزاكم الله خير


----------



## نوناز (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
إخوانى أريد معلومات عن السلامة المهنية البحرية 
وشكرا


----------



## mostafamwafy (15 مارس 2009)

اليك صديقى هذا الرابط فهو سوف يفيدك جدا
وادعيلى
http://www.q8ship.com/q8ship/


----------

